# Feel good songs for after a break up.........



## angelkatelyn

hi all, iv recently split up with my husband. iv found one way that helps people feel better is the tunes that make you feel so in control and better off without them.

shakira - dont bother
pink - so what
pink - u and ur hand
pussycat dolls - i dont need a man
tina turner - i aint missing you
avril lavigne - my happy ending
destinys child - im a survivor
Gloria Gaynor - i will survive
Eamon - Fuck it i dont want you back
Frankee - Fuck you right back
JoJo - Get out
JoJo - too little too late
kelly clarkson - since you'v been gone
leona lewis - better in time
leona lewis - happy
lilly allen - smile


if you have any more please add, might help all us newly singles out :happydance:
rach
xx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Ooh, good thread! Methinks a new Spotify playlist is in order :winkwink:
I think I've been listening to depressing tunes for far too long now, haha.

To add to the list - 

Beyonce - Single Ladies
Pixie Lott - Cry Me Out
The Saturdays - Ego


----------



## angelkatelyn

oooh yeah i love ego lol, good one cheers hun. i thought it might be a good thread lol xx this time thinking of depressing tunes is making me feel sick lol x


----------



## Surreal

Been listening to few, myself, for a while... so, gonna add to the list. Though I'm eclectic, so there's gonna be all genres listed. ;)

Christina Aguilera - Fighter
Carrie Underwood - The More boys I meet
Carrie Underwood - Undo it
Carrie Underwood - You won't find this
Lifehouse - Halfway gone
Evanescence - Call Me When Your Sober
Lady Gaga - Bad Romance
Taylor Swift - White Horse
Terri Clark - Better Things to Do
Bon Jovi - You Give Love a Bad Name


----------



## Aidedhoney

Oooooooooo good idea


----------



## Aidedhoney

Showing my age here but 

Dream, Things can only get better

Journey Dont stop believing


----------



## angelkatelyn

i absolutely love the bon jovi suggestion, think he's great and so is the song, cant say iv heard of dream?


----------



## Kacie

yeah bon jovi is a good one.

I like: treat her like a lady - celine dion.
oh and carrie underwood - before he cheats.

i've listened to loads recently but can't think of anything else right now :shrug:


----------



## daisy74

Feel like a woman Shania Twain
F*ck it I dont want you back Franke
Dont Cha Pussycat dolls


----------



## Kacie

Dream on by Aerosmith.. awesome song :)

xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

im gonna have to dload these n give them a go :) lol


----------



## gemabee

gives you hell... all american rejects.

that song saved my life! lol... ok maybe slight exaggeration... but it makes me feel soo much better :D xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

lol thanks hun, after the 'saturdays - ego' suggestion, thats my fave atm, describes my situation completely x


----------



## hancake100

good thred :thumbup: 
I am going to sit and and youtube these songs and cheer my self up :hugs:


----------



## Trinity42

Kelly Clarkson- Behind These Hazel Eyes


----------



## xxfluffyxx

lilly allen fu*k you!
christina aguilera fighter!


----------



## angelkatelyn

im glad u ladies like this thread, hope the songs have helped u as much they'v helped me xx


----------



## gemabee

there's actually a new cd come out called 'happy songs'... worth a go!
x


----------



## amy_2

jason derulo - ridin' solo


----------



## angelkatelyn

i think im guna have a look for this cd, i love feel good songs lol x


----------



## Phinners

I bloody LOVE Marillion and this is my feel good song for any occasions. Its so upbeat and catchy.

https://open.spotify.com/track/39tE2VPV5t9CN1tltnpUM5

PS I bloody LOVE spotify aswell :)

eta - its not so much about the lyrics, indeed they could be deemed as slightly inappropriate but ohhh feel that music, it's just fantastic! 

Keep your feet still if you can!


----------



## Phinners

OMG and THIS https://open.spotify.com/track/0FoZRMr5uyR50lOPlekMQa

This is just superb, its also catchy as hell!


----------



## angelkatelyn

haha love them x


----------



## littleemma

jessica simpson - i belong to me


----------



## angelkatelyn

Bump


----------

